# Cane Toad



## billiemay (Oct 28, 2009)

What shall I do with the one in my bathroom?


----------



## garycahill (Oct 28, 2009)

Kill it!


----------



## Khagan (Oct 28, 2009)

Probably not sit on APS asking for suggestions while it gets away.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 28, 2009)

2nd that, just squash it or crush its head, quick and easy!


----------



## Kitah (Oct 28, 2009)

Humanely euthenise it. As far as I know, it is illegal to release these back to the wild... Not sure on all of the humane methods to killing a toad, but I would think that a sharp stab wound through the brain would be effective. My brother often does this using a sword...


----------



## quick6 (Oct 28, 2009)

xshadowx said:


> Humanely euthenise it. As far as I know, it is illegal to release these back to the wild...


 
A big bertha driver works well so i have heard


----------



## billiemay (Oct 28, 2009)

Haha I locked him in first. Yeah I've got it in a take-away container- they're powerful buggers. Might put him in the freezer and then out in the sun tomorrow. We used to hunt them with cricket bats on straddie as kids.


----------



## garycahill (Oct 28, 2009)

Seriously, kill it & bury it.
If something eats it carcas it will probably die from it.
They are pests & need to be eradicated.
I toad can have a huge number of offspring each year.
It just multiplies faster than it can be controlled.


----------



## Noongato (Oct 28, 2009)

I want a pet one! Ive never seen them in real life but i have tanned ones as keyrings and stuff. They look prehistoric
I would never have one in NSW though mind you. Wouldnt even risk it. 
Might buy me a stuffed one and then that way it doesnt need anything. Haha


----------



## garycahill (Oct 28, 2009)

Billiemay has a stuffed one for sale! lol


----------



## billiemay (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah I just read that the most humane way to kill then is to leave them in a plastic bag in the sun. Then i'll bury it or throw it in the bin. Anyone in or around bris go cane toad hunting?


----------



## billiemay (Oct 28, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> I want a pet one! Ive never seen them in real life but i have tanned ones as keyrings and stuff. They look prehistoric
> I would never have one in NSW though mind you. Wouldnt even risk it.
> Might buy me a stuffed one and then that way it doesnt need anything. Haha



How can you have never have seen one!?! There are soo many here!


----------



## Noongato (Oct 28, 2009)

Im in NSW, its clean here of them. Or mostly anyways, im sure some get across the border or even smuggled


----------



## botanissst (Oct 28, 2009)

How many do you want? I could probably arrange a few B-Doubles to be delivered to Victoria tomorrow, can stop at every NSW town along the way too. Hang on, we can drop canetoads all thru NSW to eradicate your cockroach problem. Any NSWelshmen willing to chip in for costs???


----------



## Noongato (Oct 28, 2009)

No, I cant see that being the wisest thing to do. Dont want them polluting everything down here thanks.


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 28, 2009)

Leaving them to suffer in the sun is humane? I think not.

I spray the ones I find around here with dettol or Metho, and they die within 20 seconds. Or, for the smaller ones, I pick them up by their back legs and hit them into the ground or wall quite hard. These die instantly.


----------



## Noongato (Oct 28, 2009)

Ive said it before, someone up there get into tanning and sew a hundred skins together with heads and everything and make me some car seat covers!!!


----------



## billiemay (Oct 28, 2009)

haha i went out in my yard and caught another one. I feel a hobby coming on


----------



## billiemay (Oct 28, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> Leaving them to suffer in the sun is humane? I think not.
> 
> I spray the ones I find around here with dettol or Metho, and they die within 20 seconds. Or, for the smaller ones, I pick them up by their back legs and hit them into the ground or wall quite hard. These die instantly.



Ok i've got metho. will do


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh dear me, how awful...I could never just "kill" something, I'd have to take it to a vet...yukko !! But then we don't have them here in WA...well, maybe a couple right up north, but not south of Perth as I am...I've never seen a live one....


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 28, 2009)

"Might buy me a stuffed one and then that way it doesnt need anything. Haha "

I can sell you a stuffed one if you are that keen,the few I ran over last night were certainly stuffed,I can check to see if they're still flat as pancakes on the road and we have het for hypo cane toad morphs breeding up my way.This could become a lucrative little business...


----------



## Noongato (Oct 28, 2009)

I dont want any stink leaking out of it, so you gotta tan it properly. Haha


----------



## learner74 (Oct 29, 2009)

My brothers and i went hunting when we were kids. We had heaps of them in the lockyer valley. But they don't seem to be in the numbers that they use to? I had cousins in the snowy mts and when we would visit we had them believing that they were so big, that they would eat a small dog!LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## billiemay (Oct 29, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> Oh dear me, how awful...I could never just "kill" something, I'd have to take it to a vet...yukko !! But then we don't have them here in WA...well, maybe a couple right up north, but not south of Perth as I am...I've never seen a live one....



I had two in my "garden"... a 3x3m patch of grass. I don't like killing things. I mean the problem with cane toads is that they're just really good at surviving- at the expense of lots other animals... kinda like us humans. I'd rather kill a few cane toads and save a few natives than not do anything.


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 29, 2009)

Some one should build a cane toad killing machine.... like a really big blender or a massive hammer machine 1 press of a button then SPLAT.


----------



## RCW74 (Oct 29, 2009)

Crush the skull or freeze the animal (personally I think the former is the least cruel). They are a menace and need to be despatched but not cruelly. Just belting one does not guarantee it will die, they are unbelievably tough.

Just ensure the head is thoroughly smashed, and don't let any of the white secretions of poison from the sacs behind their head get in your eyes - very nasty stuff. I use a hockey stick to crack their skull a few times - have seen off a couple of hundred over the last 10 years or so here in Brisbane. Whilst this is a bit messy, it is effective and quick. Dispose of the animal in the bin, as mentioned before, you don't want a native animal to feed on the carcass.


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 29, 2009)

Supersoaker filled with dettol.....


----------



## gman78 (Oct 29, 2009)

Play cricket or golf with it.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 29, 2009)

In science, we watched a doco on cane toads. They interviewed a person who dries them, then smokes them :shock:. Another person drove around hitting them with his car. He said that "...they mad a POP sound..."


----------



## Kyro (Oct 29, 2009)

They do make a pop sound lullaby, but always remember to wind your window up or you could end up like I did, covered in cane toad guts


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 29, 2009)

lol when we were at qld we got a few but also we put some on the road and stood on the side and waited for trucks, its funny how many people swerve to hit them, they end up like a flat piece of paper. all toads were removed after they were hit and put in the bin.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 29, 2009)

hehehe i remember when i was in queensland at my uncles farm at night we grabbed a gold club and whacked them. they went flying lol one of the best fun in my life. killed bout 50


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 29, 2009)

golf*


----------



## JasonL (Oct 29, 2009)

Cane Toads are great, one of my favorite critters.... I have no time for weak and endangered animals that fail to thrive in the "new world".


----------



## slim6y (Oct 29, 2009)

Can someone please tell me how putting metho and dettol on a cane toad is humane?

I love to be doused in chemicals so that it burns my eyes and starts to choke me - I'd often think that was a good way to die too...

Here's a list of things I do...

1) I capture the cane toads from the garden and put them in a large garbage bag with their friends, they like that because they get to chat about the weather and what they've had for dinner.

2) The said captured party of toads is transferred to the freezer where they enjoy the equivalent of a warm sunny day (with no light) on Antarctica. 

Which brings me to the question - why isn't there a light in the freezer?

3) Finally after a few days of holidaying in Antarctica I tie up the non-bio-degradable plastic bags firmly and put them in a defrosting situation outside in the bin... From there they're transported to a refuse collection site and then maybe buried to be reused as lighter fluid in the future.

This 1) stops them from poisoning other creatures that try to eat them when they're dead, 2) removes them humanely from my garden and 3) allows them to be put to good use for the future.

Please be humane - they're animals and all animals have feelings.

Please do not spray chemicals - especially detol and meths - it's not suitable for euthanising toads. 

Be sensible - if you club them then dispose of the carcass before other creatures are poisoned by them.


----------



## cris (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow some great tips on animal cruelty in this thread. To kill them humanely with physical force you need to hit them very hard in the brain area, which may risk poison getting in your eyes if you are a bit unco. (shooting them works but not a good idea inside a house lol)

I dont really think freezing them is likely to be humane, but is probably the best choice if you dont want to be cruel and arnt keen on using force and cool them slowly in the fridge first. Most chemical methods such as using dettol, salt or metho are extremely cruel.


----------



## billiemay (Oct 29, 2009)

Haha who needs biodiversity anyway eh? I was a happy woman the day the yellow breasted fluffergoblin became extinct in the wild. made my collection one of a kind. very valuable. priceless even. Haha no i love my useless critters, and plants. I've considered sneaking into peoples gardens at night and murdering their weeds :shock:

so many different opinions. I just looked at the rspca's site and it said to freeze them to 4 degrees and striking its head against something hard or leaving them in the freezer for 2 days. I like the second method as I'm not exactly mrs muscles.


----------



## herptrader (Oct 29, 2009)

You cannot keep toads (or servals) as pets in Australia!

When I was in Winnipeg there was a pet store that had cane toads for sale as pets. Maybe you should move there?



midnightserval said:


> I want a pet one! Ive never seen them in real life but i have tanned ones as keyrings and stuff. They look prehistoric
> I would never have one in NSW though mind you. Wouldnt even risk it.
> Might buy me a stuffed one and then that way it doesnt need anything. Haha


----------



## herptrader (Oct 29, 2009)

Apparently toads legs can be safely eaten.

The "Bush Tucker Banquet" DVD available from the Herp Shop shows how they should be prepared.









> In his bush tucker kitchen the Barefoot Bushman prepares such things as feral rat, barramundi sausage and cane toad legs and gives some good advice on how to save on the supermarket bill.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 29, 2009)

herptrader said:


> You cannot keep toads (or servals) as pets in Australia!
> 
> When I was in Winnipeg there was a pet store that had cane toads for sale as pets. Maybe you should move there?



I'm not convinced - for example it's illegal to keep protected wildlife in Queensland without a permit.

Cane toads are not protected.

It's illegal to keep noxious pests - eg mosquito fish, tilapia etc. As far as I am aware cane toads are not a noxious pest and haven't been categorised as such.

I could be wrong, but, in Queensland I don't think you'd get charged for keeping cane toads - so long you didn't breed them and release them. 

Please do correct me if i am wrong - I'd like to know 

Cheers


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 29, 2009)

Keep it and lick its back


----------



## Snowman (Oct 29, 2009)

Cats.... cane toads........ all the same


----------



## Midol (Nov 4, 2009)

billiemay said:


> Yeah I just read that the most humane way to kill then is to leave them in a plastic bag in the sun. Then i'll bury it or throw it in the bin. Anyone in or around bris go cane toad hunting?



***?

How is that humane?

Fridge to cool them, freezer to kill them. That's the recommended humane way afaik.

----

I also find the hypocrisy in people is amazing. At first I just thought it was dog people, all don't hurt our dogs but we'll kill snakes. But snake people have no problems torturing other animals either. I think people in general are just sadistic?


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 4, 2009)

I clunk them ,bucket ,then bury ...GRANNIE, I realise you say you couldnt kill anything,,but when you live here and toads are everywhere ,and you come across RBBS's and other animals that have been killed by just TRYING to consume the toad ..you learn to get a thick skin and do your bit to be rid of these creatures ..I agree they are not to be cruelly treated ,as they still are an animal ,but they need to be culled ..these toads will breed in a stagnant water puddles ,and leave hundreds of future offspring ..they out breed the frogs ..and eat our froggies too ..Kermits cant compete with these toads ..So I am one of the killers ...But it is a necessary evil I am afraid ...


----------



## babba007 (Nov 4, 2009)

Put them in a plastic bag, then into the freezer. They just go to sleep and don't wake up. Toads really freak me out! Yuuukkkkk! Gives me the creeps just thinking about them.


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 4, 2009)

hpefully its dead,no hesitation with me,i see em there dead


----------



## slim6y (Nov 4, 2009)

Midol said:


> I also find the hypocrisy in people is amazing. At first I just thought it was dog people, all don't hurt our dogs but we'll kill snakes. But snake people have no problems torturing other animals either. I think people in general are just sadistic?



Dog people???

Glad you see the truth though... It's all people. 

The real irony here is exactly as you say - so long it's cute, or wanted, it's not a pest... (for many) but as soon as it's a pest they have no feelings.

Simply put - toads are out competing but to what real extent? Probably massive! But yet they're not even listed in the same category as opuntia (a cactus) or mimosa (a leguminous weed)... Toads aren't a noxious pest.... 

Even mosquito fish get better recognition... What's with that?

Tilapia.... Oh the list probably goes on and on and on... Yet not toads....

Toads seem to get more publicity tho, which is highly unfortunate. 

But the original and humane way is - and has been repeated several times... fridge to freezer to either buried or plastic bagged and thrown.

Leave your torturing clubs, sprays and disinfectants behind and treat this animal in a way that is fair and humane.


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 4, 2009)

best thing to do, put the toad in a pail and pour vinegar over it, should be dead in 15mins ....


----------



## slim6y (Nov 4, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> best thing to do, put the toad in a pail and pour vinegar over it, should be dead in 15mins ....



Sorry, but have you read anything anyone else has said???

Torture is not an option... 15 mins... in ethanoic acid??? Not clever at all!

Sorry, but I have to put an epic FAIL on that suggestion.


----------



## cris (Nov 4, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Sorry, but have you read anything anyone else has said???
> 
> Torture is not an option... 15 mins... in ethanoic acid??? Not clever at all!
> 
> Sorry, but I have to put an epic FAIL on that suggestion.



You could use them as bait instead, you might catch something.


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 4, 2009)

Just bag em and hold over car muffler,quick and simple.I hate the bloody things so much and unless you live where there's huge toad populations or numbers of them it's hard to comprehend.

I saw a pic of a toad eating what looked like a decent sized keelback on here a while ago which got me thinking and wondering how many young pythons and snakes in general that have been eaten since they were introduced?I wonder how many more reptiles we'd see if they were never introduced.They've reaked havock and destroyed much of our ecosystem so please excuse me if I DO kill every toad I see in any way I want,even if you want to stick a straw up their butts and blow them up ,throw em against the wall,put em in front of trucks,etc etc etc...Did I say how much I HATE toads??????????


----------



## slim6y (Nov 4, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> Just bag em and hold over car muffler,quick and simple.I hate the bloody things so much and unless you live where there's huge toad populations or numbers of them it's hard to comprehend.
> 
> I saw a pic of a toad eating what looked like a decent sized keelback on here a while ago which got me thinking and wondering how many young pythons and snakes in general that have been eaten since they were introduced?I wonder how many more reptiles we'd see if they were never introduced.They've reaked havock and destroyed much of our ecosystem so please excuse me if I DO kill every toad I see in any way I want,even if you want to stick a straw up their butts and blow them up ,throw em against the wall,put em in front of trucks,etc etc etc...Did I say how much I HATE toads??????????



Why waste the petrol when your freezer is working anyhow?

I don't hate the toads - I think they're a magnificent creature - just in the wrong country (kind of like cats and dogs really). The toad is an evolutionary masterpiece and in reality - it deserves the strangle hold it has here - because WE introduced them!

But your hate is well and truly understood. 

Good luck on your crusade to kill them... Personally, I think there'll be a lot more mosquitoes around if toads die out....


----------



## billiemay (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't take joy in killing things and apart from mosquitoes and toads I don't kill anything else. I do however feel good about myself for killing them as I feel like I'm doing something good for the environment. I do agree that they are animals like any other and should be put down in the most humane way which is why I was asking what to do in the first place and now that I've discovered what that is i'll always do it that way... but I will go out looking for them with the intention of killing them.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 5, 2009)

I am with BROWNS ...watching cane toads eat green tree frogs ,kill snakes and even destroy plants ..they are the ultimate PEST ..they breed and successfully have way bigger numbers in offspring ..our frogs can not compete with them ,Our keelbacks can only eat the smaller toads ,once they get to a size they turn the tables and eat the keels ..the RBBS and other frog eating animals pay a dreadful price ..just by getting that stinking toad in their mouth ,it doesnt even have to be consumed ..The cane toad is a nightmare for alot of QLD and now parts of NT ,NSW ..and maybe even WA ...it spreads like a virus and will knock out many a animal and plant ..and we dont have a form of control over it ...I wont stick them in my freezer ..I wont get my jollys off in being cruel either ,,but as I said, I do clunk them and bury them ..and if on the road I will pop them ,and I dont feel guilty in doing so either .


----------



## JasonL (Nov 5, 2009)

I 100% with Slim6y... personally I can't see the reason in killing them, it doesn't make a licking difference in the population, we will never wipe them out one by one, ten by ten or a hundred by a hundred....

RBB, humans are the Ultimate Pest, after all, we bought them here, they havn't made any animal extinct yet... but we have.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 5, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I 100% with Slim6y... personally I can't see the reason in killing them, it doesn't make a licking difference in the population, we will never wipe them out one by one, ten by ten or a hundred by a hundred....
> 
> RBB, humans are the Ultimate Pest, after all, we bought them here, they havn't made any animal extinct yet... but we have.


 AGREED JASON ...but if I ran over a human I would be in trouble ...I feel the same way about the other introduced pests too ..and dont feel guilty if I run over a fox ,rabbit ,hare etc ..toads are that bit easier to get at ..especially when they are hanging at your back door ..


----------



## pdsn99 (Nov 5, 2009)

Freezer is the most humane way.

Though when i used to visit my granny in Hervey Bay she made this cool spray (i think detergent based) that used to dry them out rock hard for us to smack with golf clubs in the morning.


----------



## billiemay (Nov 5, 2009)

Hmmm, humans... 

who wants to come play in my giant freezer- you can ski and have snowball fights


----------

